# Slayer founder and guitarist Jeff Hanneman dead of flesh eating disease



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1560534/slayer-guitarist-jeff-hanneman-dead-at-49









> Just over two years after contracting a rare skin tissue disease, Slayer guitarist and songwriter Jeff Hanneman died on Thursday from liver failure at Hemet Valley Medical Center, near his home in Southern California's Inland Empire area.


 
Sad news for all Metal fans. In my opinion Slayer is not by any means a bad metal band, although I'm more of a fan of Iron Maiden, Dragonforce, Black Tide, Amberian Dawn, and the like when it comes to metal, but this is really sad news.

Still, maybe this'll be an excuse for Rock Band to release a nice 12 pack of Slayer songs to help commemorate his death (they stopped ALL DLC on April 2nd though). I just made that up that Rock Band thing by the way, don't think it's official or anything, but Jeff Hanneman really is dead.

EDIT: It almost looks like his right arm is going to fall off or something any minute.... and I swear I see a red hole/gash on the reverse side of his elbow. I don't know if it's actually related to the flesh eating disease though.
Anyone know about this?
EDIT 2: Thanks mechadylan


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2013)

This is sad news, in-deed.


----------



## mechadylan (May 3, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2013)

Is his right arm in the pic a sign of the decease? Sounds horrible, sad to hear.


----------



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Is his right arm in the pic a sign of the *disease*? Sounds horrible, sad to hear.


Oh god, I didn't see that.... it almost looks like his arm is going to fall off or something any minute.... and I swear I see a red hole/gash on the reverse side of his elbow. I don't know if it's actually related though.
Anyone know about this?


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 3, 2013)

I don't know who this is, but R.I.P dude.


----------



## mechadylan (May 3, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Oh god, I didn't see that.... it almost looks like his arm is going to fall off or something any minute.... and I swear I see a red hole/gash on the reverse side of his elbow. I don't know if it's actually related though.
> Anyone know about this?


It's apparently a combination of surgery scars, skin grafts and missing flesh due to a spider bite.


----------



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> It's apparently a combination of surgery scars, skin grafts and missing flesh due to a spider bite.
> *snip*


 
Just wow.... even after all that, he was still strumming the guitar like a madman..... just wow... the endurance on that guy.


----------



## terminal_illness (May 3, 2013)

he died of liver failure. not the disease he had...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2013/05/03/obit-jeff-hanneman-slayer-guitarist.html


----------



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

terminal_illness said:


> he died of liver failure. not the disease he had...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2013/05/03/obit-jeff-hanneman-slayer-guitarist.html


 
Yea, my articles says this as well, but the liver failure was brought on by the flesh eating disaese. If he didn't get the flesh eating disease, his liver would not have failed.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Is his right arm in the pic a sign of the decease? Sounds horrible, sad to hear.


 
He had an operation in an attempt to get rid of the disease which he contracted from a spider bite yeah. They had to cut it open pretty much from the wrist to the shoulder, removed a lot of flesh and gave him skin grafts. These sort of diseases are persistent though and can linger in the body for years.

A better look at the arm for the morbidly curious.



Spoiler


----------



## Snailface (May 3, 2013)

terminal_illness said:


> he died of liver failure. not the disease he had...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2013/05/03/obit-jeff-hanneman-slayer-guitarist.html


The next sentence after the title:


			
				The first sentence said:
			
		

> Guitarist Jeff Hanneman, a founder of the U.S. heavy-metal band Slayer, has died at age 49 of liver failure after battling complications reportedly linked to a spider bite.


 
It makes me wonder if he would still be alive if he let the doctors amputate his arm. Guess the career was a higher priority than the risk, which I understand.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2013)

Wow, that's too bad. Chi Cheng of the Deftones a few weeks ago, and now Jeff Hanneman. Slayer is one of my favorite bands. I was in high school when Slayer hit the scene, I've been listening to them since the beginning.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (May 4, 2013)

R.I.P.....


----------



## jowan (May 4, 2013)

I was in Physics class when read the news, had to get out of there.. I just wan't in the mood.. Man...that was horrible news. Today I had my Slayer t-shirt on and went to a local public park and everyone at the bars where like lml everytime they crossed with me...it's just f*ing sad....


----------



## kehkou (May 4, 2013)

...


----------



## koimayeul (May 4, 2013)

Damn 49, young age to go.. Respect, such dedication to play on stage with his disease. R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman, Sir!


----------

